# Camber/Rocker?



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

The Angry Snowboarder » Blog Archive » Camber Theories Explained
then 
The Angry Snowboarder » Blog Archive » Camber Theories In Use
then
The Angry Snowboarder » Blog Archive » Dualing Camber


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

camber is what's used by old guys with clickers and tight one-piece suits


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

> camber is what's used by old guys with clickers and tight one-piece suits


And by pro's winning boardercross.....
And Neversummer's highest end freeride board...

Seriously though, the angry snowboarder's descriptions are pretty good. Both have their benefits...
Camber means that the middle of the board is higher than the tip and tail, reverse mean the tip and tail are higher than the middle. Then there is a ton of variation between the two. All have their pluses and minuses. Better to ride them and see which suits your style...
For me personally, I've found that the rockered boards are good until you get into high speeds or really steep terrain on piste, then they start feeling sketchy..


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I just bought a Rocker board. For the first bit it felt like I had to relearn to snowboard. The board didn't pop like my cambered ones did. It didn't turn the same and I even had a weird feeling when going from reg to switch(something that can i do naturally) After I figured it out it feels better than a cambered deck. It makes snowboarding easier, you don't have to fight against the board.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Camber is done for. NS is adding RC tech to the Titan would have done it sooner but the guy that wants the Titan is the hardest person to convert. I also know a bunch of ex Jr. Olympians that are riding Rocker in BX. 

I've seriously ridden just about everything you just have to understand what makes each work better some are more geared towards jibbing, but this whole nonsense of you can't charge or riding steeps or it's only good in pow or only good when you're buttering and can't ride the board anywhere else is a crock. I do not personally own a cambered board that I still ride (only ones I have are wall mounted) cause it's benefits outweigh the bad and it changes you to a better rider and lets you ride a snowboard how you should.


----------



## milner_7 (Feb 14, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Yeah and until a few years ago, you were riding a cambered board just like everyone else....


He just wants to be heard.................although nobody listens


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

He wants to be heard I want to be felt yet no ones touching me. TOUCH ME DAMMIT!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Camber is done for. NS is adding RC tech to the Titan would have done it sooner but the guy that wants the Titan is the hardest person to convert. I also know a bunch of ex Jr. Olympians that are riding Rocker in BX.
> 
> I've seriously ridden just about everything you just have to understand what makes each work better some are more geared towards jibbing, but this whole nonsense of you can't charge or riding steeps or it's only good in pow or only good when you're buttering and can't ride the board anywhere else is a crock. I do not personally own a cambered board that I still ride (only ones I have are wall mounted) cause it's benefits outweigh the bad and it changes you to a better rider and lets you ride a snowboard how you should.


I agree whole heartedly. There have also been some big improvements to RC and Rocker decks this season, such as adding carbon fibre strips and having the board flat under the bindings which improves the pop. Most of the issues with RC boards have been addressed and it just makes snowboarding so much easier and more fun. You can concentrate on what you're doing instead of working against the board.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

jlm1976 said:


> And by pro's winning boardercross.....
> And Neversummer's highest end freeride board...
> 
> Seriously though, the angry snowboarder's descriptions are pretty good. Both have their benefits...
> ...


You haven't ridden a Premier F1-R...you should totally go demo one! Just check it out!!! At the NS demo last weekend it was fun to watch all the codgers with their antique boards trying out the R/C!!! There were many that were hooked. I think everyone should try one!!


----------



## lambo4 (Oct 22, 2009)

i've been riding camber boards for 8 years. Just bought an NS rocker board for this season. I've never tried one before but I'm pretty excited for it.


----------



## jlm1976 (Feb 26, 2009)

> Originally posted by BurtonAvenger
> I do not personally own a cambered board that I still ride (only ones I have are wall mounted) cause it's benefits outweigh the bad and it changes you to a better rider and lets you ride a snowboard how you should.


How should you ride a snowboard?


----------



## Thadwood (Dec 13, 2008)

jlm1976 said:


> How should you ride a snowboard?





BurtonAvenger said:


> Edge hold is only lost when a company rushes its rocker/reverse and doesn't find a way to compensate for it classic example of this is anything with a continuous rocker like what Forum has. Now with that being said think about how a standard cambered snowboard is driven you're pushing the camber down to drive the contact point at the tip and tail to steer, while all the actual driving force is coming from the ankles. *Now put someone on a reverse cambered deck and they're steering it like a skateboard right under foot where we actually should be driving it from.* Camber doesn't make sense it's just what was easier to create and have dialed in back in the day compared to the old Sims decks with rocker. Building technology finally got to a point where the designs could be put to practical use.


I think this is what he was talking about.


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

bakesale said:


> I agree whole heartedly. There have also been some big improvements to RC and Rocker decks this season, such as adding carbon fibre strips and having the board flat under the bindings which improves the pop. Most of the issues with RC boards have been addressed and it just makes snowboarding so much easier and more fun. You can concentrate on what you're doing instead of working against the board.


Yeah having it flat between the bindings is key I think, lib/gnu need to get their shit together and move that rocker from between the bindings. It annoys the crap out of me now, specially after I rode my other decks that don't have the rocker between the bindings


----------

